# what is most effective yeast co2 recipe



## kenbeme

I am looking for suggestions on the most effective yeast co2 recipe. Does anyone have any
different variations on the sugar yeast and backing soda, some rice added to the mix maybe?? please let me know what you have tried or seen.


----------



## kenbeme

does anyone have anything one this?


----------



## aunt kymmie

I'm sorry, I don't, but someone is sure to come along soon with a recipe.


----------



## kenbeme

no one has any thoughts on this?


----------



## Angel079

I think this article will be helpful to you Aquatic Eden: DIY CO2 Recipe: Duration vs. Intensity - Freshwater Planted Aquarium Blog


----------



## kenbeme

thank you i will check it out


----------



## Evan

I use a 2liter and add 1 teaspon bakers yeast, 2 cups suger and fill the 2liter 3/4 with water and without the lid I place my finger over the hole and shack real really well tell I cannot see ANYTHINg left over. I repeat once a week. the best tool when using diy co2 is to invest in a pin point ph monitor. for the first few weeks you will be testing your gh,kh,ph to see how much co2 your tank has and with the monitor it makes life so much easyier


----------



## Sweet Aquatics

The best DIY co2 yeast recipe I have come across is made using the homemade wine recipes. Just search making homemade wine. The yeast and other ingredients used makes a more powerful co2 reaction therefore will last longer and provide higher co2 output. And as a bonus you will have wine to drink when the cycle is done.
HTH
Dan


----------



## iamntbatman

Too bad you need all that carbonation when brewing beer, or I'd find some way to rig my homebrew kit as DIY CO2 for my tanks.


----------



## burtandurny101

The reaction going on with yeast when brewing alcohol is very simple. Yeast is an organism that eats sugars and produces mainly 2 things CO2 gas and alcohol. If you are using a brew to enrich your tank with CO2, and not to make a wine that tastes good, you can go all out.
The more sugar available to the yeast, the more sugar, and alcohol the yeast will produce. but there is a twist, once the yeast has produced enough alcohol, they are no longer able to live in the solution. this will end your output of CO2. So if you just trying to produce as much CO2 as you can, a 5 gallon bucket or jug full 3/4 to the top with as much sugar as will stay in solution in the water. 
The different types of yeast available on the market will effect your output of CO2 gas. in the case of pumping the gas into your tank, the more easily available bread yeasts are your best, and most affordable bet. A quick or rapid rise yeast would be perfect. 
So to put it simply.......

Yeast+Sugar--->Alcohol + CO2

The more sugar, the more gas and alcohol.

The more liquid, the longer the yeast will brew actively.

Cheap fast acting yeast is the BEST.

Cheers!


----------



## Claudia1002

I've seen a lot of recipes using 2 cups of sugar in a 2 liter bottle. Mine wouldn't work that way and after searching, I found you can put TOO much sugar in it. 

So in a 2 liter bottle, I used 1 teaspoon of yeast, 1 cup sugar, a little baking soda and water. I proofed the yeast in some lukewarm water with a little bit of sugar in it before putting it into the bottle. In the bottle I put roughly a cup of very hot water and the sugar so that it dissolves really well. Then added cold water to the level I wanted which made it about the right temp. The diffuser is a power head method. Don't forget that the diffuser is important too.

My plants are pearling and the production has been pretty consistent for nearly a week now. If I wanted more, I think I'd do two bottles with that recipe rather than adding more sugar or yeast to one bottle. 

Don't forget a gas separator bottle! 

I filled the 2 liters up to the label as many recipes instructed and get some solution coming up into the tubing. The gas separator will catch that and prevent you from pumping that solution into the tank. :shock: All it is is a bottle (mines a 20 oz bottle) with the tube from the reactor going in then a separate tube going from the gas separator bottle to the diffuser. It took longer to find the right size drill bit than to make it.


----------

